# The Rich Child Cycle Company



## rootesgroup (Feb 9, 2022)

In the mid 1940s until the mid 1950s, BSA and Sunbeam bicycles were imported to the United States exclusively by the Rich Child Cycle Company (they also imported motorcycles).  If you have a bicycle that they imported, their company transfer would be on the rear fender/mudguard if someone did not remove it.

I would like to know more about this company (other than what it currently available on the Internet).  Also, it would be too much to hope for, but does anyone have any documents from the company (again, other than what it currently available on the Internet).  A bicycle sales receipt would be really great!

I have dated my Sunbeam to be from the early 1950s so it must have come through the Rich Child Cycle Company.  Might anyone know any descendants of Alfred Rich Child?

It's a long shot but if you don't ask you don't know.


----------



## sykerocker (Feb 11, 2022)

The motorcycle side of their importing would have ended shortly after WWII, once the British were forced to get serious about exporting goods.  Don't have the exact date, but BSA/Triumph had definitely set up shop on both coasts (two different companies per marque) by 1948, and were targeting Indian dealers for retail outlets.


----------

